# YongJun Speedcubes - what would you call them?



## Kubismo (Aug 11, 2008)

............


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

too many choices, lol


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 11, 2008)

"creative"? You mean like "Glue-Screw-Do.....it Yourself Cube"?

(I hope that's lube, not glue)


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2008)

As long as it's not "Brand new new new Type A (version 42)"


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 11, 2008)

Japanese Speedcubing Kit Clone?


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2008)

is it any different from a normal yuga or type D? maybe the ABS plastic?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 11, 2008)

Will they be available in colors other than black?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 11, 2008)

Woah, where did you find those ? They look just like the japanese speedcubing kits. Hope they are much cheaper and similar in quality.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 12, 2008)

where are these pictures coming from, Id like to for myself. Can you post the site? I am very interested when your site does open.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

it's from Alibaba.


----------



## mrCage (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi 

Why not add the other suggestions successively to the poll. I know this is kinf of unfair as not all who had voted has those new choices .. but i think it's better that way anyhow ;-)

- Per


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

are you getting the transparent YUGAs and glow in the dark YUGAs?

on a side question, have you wormed out the type a website now.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

um, nothing. have you found the type a website now?


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

No yuxin plastic toys factory is for type d aka YUGAs. i said that you cound ask them for the type a source, that's why i said worm out.

also did you see the disassembled type ds on yuxin. they have the normal type a core.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

well the disassembled type ds are on the website product class/toys gift/toys gift.

why am i telling a random person so much?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you should call it the Chinese Speedcubing Kit. lol.

How much are they ? (black)


----------



## Tdude (Dec 13, 2009)

YJ cube?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 13, 2009)

the type yj cube


----------



## Zava (Dec 13, 2009)

Tdude said:


> YJ cube?



topic-bump cube?


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 14, 2009)

the "YUGA"
Pretty sweet name right there.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually, if they are KO, "$hitty KO patent infringing cubes"


----------



## panyan (Jan 10, 2010)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> Why not add the other suggestions successively to the poll. I know this is kinf of unfair as not all who had voted has those new choices .. but i think it's better that way anyhow ;-)
> 
> - Per



i think there is a limit of 10... 

personally i like the first choice!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

i think some people calls it "the sick cube" :confused:


----------



## Owen (Jan 10, 2010)

"Three layered treasure".


----------



## Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Type D


----------

